# Hackles up!!!!!!!!!!



## Zethsmommy (Feb 19, 2008)

Wow what a day yesterday with Zeth. He turned a year old August 13th. It's been 6 months since he last saw his brother Eli who was the runt of the litter. Zeth now weighs 8.6lbs ( a little on the chubby side but an absolute sweety at home with our other dog and cats). Eli his brother the runt now weighs in at 3lbs even and a nice calm dog.
Anyway the two got together yesterday and it was a totally crazy hour.
The two started out sniffing when Zeth decided to turn into a mad dog. Hackles rose from the top of his head to the base of his tail and his little muzzle turned into mean wrinkles. His mouth opened to attack. we know decided this wasn't gonna work so both Mommy's intervened and picked up our two guys. We tried for an hour to just let them sniff each other but all Zeth wanted to do was eat his brother. The two brothers just growled at each other none stop. They where both on neutral territory as it was at my husband's job that they got together. Eli also lives with another dog and visits with his neighbors chi on a daily basis.
I never in a million years would have thought Zeth was going to act like this. The verbage coming out of his little voice was something I had never heard from him before. Zeth turned into his sweet little self the minute I took him away from his brother.
Is this common? Do I need to socialize him more with other dogs. Do I start taking him to the pet store more? 
Any suggestions on how to nix this type of behavior?
I did take pics but haven't uploaded them yet.

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

I wish I knew, Yoshi is like this sometimes with other dogs (every other time she's a nervous little ninny). I keep trying to get her into a socialization class but around here they only let puppies in, it's very frustrating cuz I know she needs more puppy interaction. Maybe he felt like being a bully because he finally sees another dog smaller than him he can push around.


----------



## Harley Ridin Chopper (Nov 8, 2007)

Of course socialization should continue. The most crucial period though for a dog is the first 16 weeks of life. Interaction with other dogs of all sizes and shapes during that time is extremely important. Next time when you want to get him together with another dog, regardless of size, put them both on a leash. Allow them to approach one another and sniff. Leave them be until he shows aggressive behavior and then seperate him by pulling back on his lease while using a firm no! Give him a sit or down command, rewarding him with a pat, but only if he is no longer growling. If he continues to growl while the dog is in view I would invest in a squirt bottle and squirt it at him telling him no (not in the face obviously) or give a tug on the leash telling him no. Once he is under your control try again. Every time he shows this behavior he needs to be removed and told no at the same time. Please be sure not to tell him it is okay! This will be a big mistake as you will be telling him it is okay to act this way. When he shows signs of acceptance, maybe a tail wag or relaxing of his posture, just watch his body language, and encourage him by telling him good boy, play nice. Maybe even reward him with pats or treat. You need to let him know that you will not allow this behavior. 

I can take Chopper to a dog park around dogs of all sizes that he has never met before, he never shows signs of aggression but I started him as soon as I brought him home being around all dogs, all different sizes. 

I am sure there are others on here that can offer advice, things that worked for them in controlling this behavior. Good luck.


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

^^^^ Great advice! Ours are a handful and it seems the only GOOD one is Rufus, as his foster family socialized him well. Trixie was abused and not socialized... she does great with small dogs but big dogs she gets really aggressive with. Sasha is scared of everything...


----------

